# cooking the signature KKF dish



## SpikeC (May 9, 2011)

When I cooked my ballottine I put the extra stuffing and some sliced potatoes on the bottom of a pan with some white wine and chicken stock. the ballottine rested upon this and was tented with foil. It was roasted at 350º for an hour, then uncovered and cooked until the internal temp reached about 160º which was close to another hour. The result was nicely browned and moist with a good amount of tasty liquid in the pan.
I would like to know how others approach this. Is there a better way to cook it? How about using the grill, or the kamado?


----------



## Salty dog (May 9, 2011)

Where I come from "kamado" means burnt. (not sure about the spelling though)

I find roasting much like you desribed works best. I've smoked em, alto shammed em, it all works. I haven't fried one yet though.


----------



## El Pescador (May 9, 2011)

Bought a clay pot at IKEA for 25 bucks. Good buy and great chicken! 

Pesky


----------



## MikeZ (May 10, 2011)

Ahhhh now I have to do a chicken ballottine for kkF


----------



## Potato42 (May 11, 2011)

I was wondering why I was seeing so much chicken ballottine. I'll have to make it sometime soon.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 11, 2011)

Why you've been seeing it? Cause it's cheap, versatile, uses knives wisely, you get to bash a leg bone with your knife spine, and pull a bird apart with your hands. And then it's delicious. What's not to love?!


----------



## Potato42 (May 11, 2011)

Lol not that I don't like it, but when I'd open up the food subforum and half the posts were chicken ballottine I was like:cheeky: I thought there must be some secret :ninja: code or something. You're all :headbang: out with your :chicksign: ballottine doing the :cookingdinner::cooking: thing and I'm :thebbq:. Maybe I just need a :fishslap:


----------



## PierreRodrigue (May 11, 2011)

:happy2:


----------

